# Error 'APIC not counting' - GPU-Z not working with my APU C-50



## andyqi (Nov 30, 2011)

When I try to run the program, it popups an error: APIC not counting, trying reset. If press OK, another error popups: APIC still not counting, epic fail. Then GPU-Z hangs there, I have to kill it by task manager.

GPU-Z v0.5.6

[SW]
Driver Packaging Version	8.911-111025a-128243C-ATI
Catalyst Version	11.11
Provider	AMD
2D Driver Version	8.01.01.1207
2D Driver File Path	/REGISTRY/MACHINE/SYSTEM/ControlSet001/Control/CLASS/{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}/0000
Direct3D Version	7.14.10.0873
OpenGL Version	6.14.10.11251
AMD VISION Engine Control Center Version	2011.1025.2231.38573

[HW]
Graphics Card Manufacturer	Powered by AMD
Graphics Chipset	AMD Radeon HD 6200 series Graphics
Device ID	9804
Vendor	1002
Subsystem ID	84A4
Subsystem Vendor ID	1043
Graphics Bus Capability	PCI
Maximum Bus Setting	PCI
BIOS Version	012.036.000.007
BIOS Part Number	113-C06001-102
BIOS Date	2010/11/08
Memory Size	1462 MB
Memory Type	HyperMemory
Core Clock in MHz	276 MHz
Memory Clock in MHz	533 MHz


----------



## restrooms (Dec 2, 2011)

i have exactly the same problem... im using HP G4 a4-3300m

no problems yesterday but now its giving me that error


----------



## andyqi (Dec 2, 2011)

restrooms said:


> i have exactly the same problem... im using HP G4 a4-3300m
> 
> no problems yesterday but now its giving me that error



Yes! If you install GPU-Z v0.5.6, you can get it run until the next system restart.
Thanks god that I am not the only one got this problem.


----------



## restrooms (Dec 7, 2011)

anyone figured out what's the fix for this?..

weird thing btw i played starcraft 2 enabled my xfire after i close the game itried gpuz and it worked  but after i restarted my laptop same problem again


----------



## Dch48 (Dec 12, 2011)

Same problem here but I didn't even reboot and it doesn't work. I have an A8-3500m APU and only the HD6620G , no xfire. I guess the program doesn't work with any APU yet.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 12, 2011)

when you start cpuz or aida64 after a reboot, before gpuz, the problem might not appear


----------



## Dch48 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes, opening CPU-Z first does remove the problem with GPU-Z. I still think that's a bug that needs to be fixed though.


----------

